# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  موجز مراحل تدوين السُّنة النبوية  .

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

مراحل تدوين السنَّة النبويَّة

إن الحمد لله نحمد تعالى ، ونسيعينُ به ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا ، وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله ؛ فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل ؛ فلا هادي له ، وأشهدُ إن لا إله إلَّا الله ، وأشهدُ أن محمداً عبده ورسوله ، أما بعد : 

فممما لا شك فيه ؛ أنه كُثر في هذه الآونة الأخيرة ، الطعن في السُّنة النبوية ، على لسان كثير من القرآنيين والعلمانيين ، وغيرهم ، وكان من ضمن الشبهات التي ألقاها الشيطان على قلوبهم وألسنتهم ، شبة "تدوين السنة " ، فأخذوا يعزفون على هذه الشبه ، ليصلوا من خلالها ، لهدم السنة كلها ، وكان من ضمن تعليلاتهم الخبيثة : أحاديث النهي الواردة عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ في كتابه السنة . وكذلك أيضاً : أن الكثير من الصحابة ، لم يشتغلوا بذلك الأمر ، وايضاً عدم كثرة الداووين والمصنفات في هذا العلم ، إلَّا متأخراً ، وغير ذلك من شبهاتهم الخبيثة المعني والمبنى ، الذي رد عليها العلماء قديماً وحديثاً .

ولقد شمر عن ساعدية جمعٌ من العلماء الغيورين على السُّنة النبوية المشرفة ، فألفوا في هذا الجانب ، وضمنوا كتبهم تلك الشبهات ، مع الردِّ عليها من كلام أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً ، ومن هؤلاء : 
محمد مطر الزهراني ، وكتابه الماتع : " مراحل تدوين السنة النبوية " ، ومحمد عجاج الخطيب ، وكتابه الماتع : "السنة قبل التدوين " .

هذا ؛ ولقد اختصرت كلامهم في جزئية التدوين ، ولكن قبل الشروع في صلب الموضوع ، سنتاول أحدى تلك الشبهات المغرضة ، على لسان هؤلاء اللئام ، ألا وهي شبهةُ : "نهى النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ عن كتابة السُّنة " .، فإليك هي : 

فك اشكال نهى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كتابة غير القرآن ، 
أولاً : الأدلة على النهي : 
أخرج مسلمٌ في "صحيحه" عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ _صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ_ قَالَ: " لَا تَكْتُبُوا عَنِّي، وَمَنْ كَتَبَ عَنِّي غَيْرَ الْقُرْآنِ فَلْيَمْحُهُ، وَحَدِّثُوا عَنِّي، وَلَا حَرَجَ، وَمَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ - قَالَ هَمَّامٌ: أَحْسِبُهُ قَالَ - مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ " .

ثانياً: الأدلة على الإباحة :
أولاً : ما أخرجه البخاري في كتاب العلم عن أبي هريرة –رضى الله عنه - : ( ما من الصحابة أكثر حديثاً مني ، إلَّا ما كان من عبدالله بن عمروٍ بن العاص ، فإنه كان يكتب ، ولا أكتبُ ).

ثانياًً: وأخرج البخاري أيضاً عن ابي هريرة –رضى الله عنه - أنه قال : خطب رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – في فتح مكة .........إلى أن قال : ( أكتبوا لأبي شاة ) .

ثالثاً : وأخرج أيضاً عن ابن عباسٍ مرفوعاً أنه قال : (ائتوني بكتابٍ ، أكتب لكم كتاباً لا تضلوا بعده أبداً ).

رابعاً: ما أخرجه أحمد في "مسنده" بسندٍ جيدٍ عن عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِى قَالَ قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ : إِنِّى أَسْمَعُ مِنْكَ أَشْيَاءَ أَفَأَكْتُبُهَا قَالَ : " نَعَمْ " . قُلْتُ فِى الْغَضَبِ وَالرِّضَا قَالَ « نَعَمْ فَإِنِّى لاَ أَقُولُ فِيهِمَا إِلاَّ حَقًّا ".

أقوال أهل العلم في فهم الحديث :
قال ابن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث : 
وَنَحْنُ نَقُولُ: إِنَّ فِي هَذَا مَعْنيين:
أحداهما:
أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْ مَنْسُوخِ السُّنَّةِ بِالسُّنَّةِ، كَأَنَّهُ نَهَى فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ عَنْ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ قَوْلُهُ، ثُمَّ رَأَى بَعْدُ -لَمَّا عَلِمَ أَنَّ السُّنَنَ تَكْثُرُ وَتَفُوتُ الْحِفْظَ- أَنْ تُكْتَبَ وَتُقَيَّدَ.

وَالْمَعْنَى الْآخَرُ:
أَنْ يَكُونَ خَصَّ بِهَذَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرٍو، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَارِئًا لِلْكُتُبِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، وَيَكْتُبُ بِالسُّرْيَانِي  َّةِ وَالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ وَكَانَ غَيْرُهُ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ أُمِّيِّينَ، لَا يَكْتُبُ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا الْوَاحِدُ وَالِاثْنَانِ، وَإِذَا كَتَبَ لَمْ يُتْقِنْ، وَلَمْ يُصِبِ التَّهَجِّيَ. فَلَمَّا خَشِيَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَلَطَ فِيمَا يَكْتُبُونَ نَهَاهُمْ، وَلَمَّا أَمِنَ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ذَلِكَ، أَذِنَ لَهُ.

وقال القرطبي في "المفهم" : (وقوله : (( اكتبوا لأبي شاة )) ؛ دليل على جواز كتابة العلم ، وهو مذهب الجمهور . وقد كرهه قومٌ من أهل العلم ؛ تمسُّكًا بحديث أبي سعيد الآتي في كتاب العلم ، وكان محمل النهي الذي في حديث أبي سعيد إنما هو لئلَّا يتكل الناطق على الكتب ، ويتركوا الحفظ ، أو لئلا يُخلط بالقرآن غيرُه ؟ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث نفسه :"من كتب عني شيئًاسوى القرآن فليمحه " .

وقال في موضع أخر : (كان هذا النهي متقدماً ، وكان ذلك لنلَّا يختلط بالقرآن ما ليس منه ، ثم لما أمن من ذلك أبيحت الكتابة ، كما أباحها النبي ف لأبي شاة في حجَّة الوداع حين قال : "اكتبوا لأبي شاة" نرأى علمازنا هذا ناسخا لذلك . قلت : ولا يبعد أن يكون النبي ذ إنما نهاهم عن كتب غير القرآن لئلا يتكلوا على كتابة الأحاديث ولا يحفظونها ، فقد يضيع المكتوب ) .

قال النووي في "المنهاج" : " قال القاضي :كان بين السلف من الصحابة والتابعين اختلاف كثير فى كتابة العلم فكرهها كثيرون منهم وأجازها أكثرهم " ، ثم أجمع المسلمون على جوازها ، وزال ذلك الخلاف ، واختلفوا فى المراد بهذا الحديث الوارد فى النهى ؛ فقيل : هو فى حق من يوثق بحفظه ، ويخاف اتكاله على الكتابة اذا كتب ، ويحمل الأحاديث الواردة بالاباحة ، على من لايوثق بحفظه ، كحديث :"كتبوا لأبى شاه " ، وحديث : "صحيفة على _رضى الله عنه _ وحديث :"كتاب عمرو بن حزم " ، الذى فيه الفرائض والسنن والديات ـ، وحديث : "كتاب الصدقة ونصب الزكاة" ، الذى بعث به أبو بكر _رضى الله عنه_ أنساً _رضى الله عنه_ حين وجهه إلى البحرين ، وحديث :" أبى هريرة أن ابن عمرو بن العاص كان يكتب "، ولا أكتب وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
وقيل : أن حديث النهى منسوخٌ ، بهذه الأحاديث ، وكان النهى حين خيف اختلاطه بالقرآن ، فلما أُمن ذلك ؛ أُذن فى الكتابة .
وقيل : انما نهى عن كتابة الحديث مع القرآن ، فى صحيفةٍ واحدةٍ ، لئلَّا يختلط ، فيشتبه على القارىء فى صحيفة واحدة ، _ والله أعلم_ ".

يتلخص الجمع بين القولين :
أولاً : أن يكون من منسوخ السُّنة بالسُّنة ، أي : أنه نهى عن كتابة الحديث في أول الأمر ، خشية التباس القرآن بغيره ، وبهذا قال ابن قتية ، والرامهرمزي ،والخطابي ، وغيرهم .

ثانياً: أن يكون النهي منصباً على كتابة القرآن مع غيره ، في صحيفةٍ واحدةٍ ، وذهب إلى ذلك الخطابي ، والخطيب البغدادي وغيرهما .

ثالثاً : وقيل : النهي خاصٌّ بمن خشي منه الإتكال على الكتابة دون الحفظ ، والإذن لمن أمن عليه ذلك ،وذكره الخطيب في "تقييد العلم" .

قال الخطيب في كتاب "تقييد العلم" : (إِنَّمَا اتَّسَعَ النَّاسُ فِي كَتْبِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَعَوَّلُوا عَلَى تَدْوِينِهِ فِي الصُّحُفِ بَعْدَ الْكَرَاهَةِ لِذَلِكَ , لِأَنَّ الرِّوَايَاتِ انْتَشَرَتْ وَالْأَسَانِيدَ طَالَتْ ، وَأَسْمَاءُ الرِّجَالِ وَكُنَاهُمْ وَأَنْسَابَهُمْ كَثُرَتْ , وَالْعِبَارَاتِ بِالْأَلْفَاظِ اخْتَلَفَتْ , فَعَجَزَتِ الْقُلُوبُ عَنْ حِفْظِ مَا ذَكَرْنَا , وَصَارَ عِلْمُ الْحَدِيثِ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ أَثْبَتُ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْحَافِظِ , مَعَ رُخْصَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ , صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ , لِمَنْ ضَعُفَ حِفْظُهُ فِي الْكِتَابِ , وَعَمِلَ السَّلَفُ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْخَالِفِينَ بِذَلِكَ).


الفرق بين كلمة (التدوين ، والتصنيف ) :
التدوين لغةً : هو تقييد المتفرق المشتت ، وجمعه في ديوانٍ ، أو كتابٍ تجمع فيه الصحف ، قال في "القاموس " : " التدوين مجتمع الصحف " .

وقال في " تاج العروس " : "وقد دونه تدويناً : جمعه ".

أما التصنيف : فهو أدق من التدوين ، إذ هو ترتيب ما دوِّن في فصولٍ محدودةٍ ، وأبوابٍ مميزة . قال في " التاج ": " وصنفه تصنيفاً، جعله أصنافاً وميز بعضها عن بعض ، ومنه تصنيف الكتب ".

تدوين السنَّة في القرن الأول :
1-جهود الصحابة في حفظ وكتابة السنة المباركة 
أولاً :حفظ الحديث وتثبيته .
ثانياً :الكتابة بالسنة بعضهم إلى بعضٍ ، ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يلى :
ا-كتب أسيد بن حضي الأنصاري –رضىالله عنه- بعض الاحاديث النبوية ،وقضاء أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ،وأرسله إلى مروان بن الحكم . أخرجه أحمد في مسنده .

ب-وكتب جابر بن سمرة –رضى الله عنه – بعض أحاديث رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – وبعث بها إلى عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص بناء على طليه ذلك منه.أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .

ج-وكتب زيد بن أرقم –رضى الله عنه – بعض الأحاديث النبوية ،وأرسل بها إلى أنس بن مالك –رضى الله عنه .أخرجه أحمد في مسنده .

د-وكتب عبد الله بن أبي أوفي بأحاديث رسول الله-صلىالله عليه وسلم – إلى عمر بن عبيد الله .

ثالثاً : حث تلاميذهم على كتابة الحديث تقييده ، ومن أمثلة ذلك :
1-كان أنس بن مالك –رضى الله عنه – يحثُّ أولاده على كتابة العلم ، فيقول : ( يابني قيدوا العلم بالكتا )،وكان يقول-رحمه الله – ( كنا لا نعد من لم يكتب علمه علماً ).

2-وروي الخطيب بسنده عن عدةٍ من تلاميذ عبد الله بن عباس حبر الأمة ، أنه كان يقول : (قيدوا العلم بالكتاب ، خير ما قيد به العلم الكتاب ).

3-وعن على بن أبي طالب –رضى الله عنه – قال : ( من يشتري مني علماً بدرهمٍ ).

رابعاً : تدوين الحديث في الصحف وتناقلها بين الشيوخ والتلاميذ :
1-صحيفة أبي بكرٍ –رضى الله عنه- فيها فرائض الصدقة .
أخرج البخاري عن أنس –رضى الله عنه- أبا بكر رضي الله عنه كتب له فريضة الصدقة التي أمر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

2-صحيفة علي بن أبي طالب –رضى الله عنه –
أخرج الخطيب ، وابن عبد البر ، من عدة طرقٍ عن على بن أبي طالب _رضى الله عنه _ أنه خطب الناس فقال : " من زعم أن عندنا شيئاً نقرأه ليس في كتاب الله تعالي ، وهذه الصحيفة فقد كذب ".

أخرج البخاري عن علي _رضي الله عنه _، قال: ما عندنا شيء إلَّا كتاب الله، وهذه الصحيفة عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ : " المدينة حرم ، ما بين عائر إلى كذا ، من أحدث فيها حدثا، أو آوى محدثا، فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل منه صرف ولا عدل .

3-صحيفة عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص، المعروفة بالصحيفة الصادقة .
عن مجاهد قال : (أتيت عبد الله بن عمروٍ فتناولت صحيفة من تحت مفرشة ، فمنعني ، قلت : ما كنت تمنعني شيئاً ، قال : هذه الصادقة ، هذه ما سمعت من رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – ليس بيني وبينه أحد ).

4-صحيفة جابر ، وصحيفة عبد الله بن أبي اوفي ، وصحيفة أبي موسى الأشعري .


2-جهود التابعين في تدوين السنة المشرفة :
ا-الحث على التزام السُّنة وحفظها ، وكتابتها والتثبت في روايتها وسماعها :
روي الخطيب عن الشعبي أنه كان يقول : ( إذا سمعت شيئاً فاكتبه ،ولو في الحائظ ،فهو خيرٌ لك من موضعه من الصحيفة ، فإنك تحتاج إليه يوماً ما ).

وعن الحسن البصري قال : ( ما قيد العلم بمثل الكتاب ، إنكا نكتبه لنتعاهده ).
وعن سعيد بن جبير قال : (كنت أكتب عند ابن عباس في صحيفتي حتى أملأها ، ثم أكتب في ظهر نعلي ، ثم أكتب في كفِّي ).
وروي الخطيب من عدة طرقٍ عن معاوية بن قرة قال : " كنا لا نعد علم من لم يكتب علمه علماً ".

2-تدوينهم السنَّة في الصحف :
أسباب انشار كتابة السَّنة في الصحف في عهد التابعين :
1- انتشار الروايات ،وطول الأسانيد ،وكثرة أسماء الرواة وكناهم ،وأنسابهم .
2-موت كثير من حفاظ السنة من الصحابة ،وكبار التابعين ،
3-ضعف ملكة الحفظ ،مع انتشار الكتابة بين الناس ،وكثرة العلوم المختلفة .
4-ظهور البدع والأهواء ،وفشوِّ الكذب .
5- زوال كثير من أسباب الكراهة .

ومن الصحف التي كتبت في عهد التابعين :
صحيفة هشام بن عروة ، وأيوب بن أبي تميمة ، وصحيفة أبي الزبير عن جابر ، وصحيفة سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس _رضى الله عنهما _ .

أمر عمر بن عبد العزيز لأبي بكرٍ بن حزم ، وابن شهابٍ الزهري في تدوين السُّنة :
أخرج البخاري في "صحيحه" عن عبد الله بن دينار قال : :كتب عمر بن عبدالعزيز ، إلي إبي بكرٍ بن حزمٍ ، أنظر ما كان من حديث رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فاكتبه ، فإني خفت دروس العلم ،وذهاب العلماء ، ولا تقبل إلَّا حديث النبي-صلىالله عليه وسلم – ولتفشوا العلم ، ولتجلسوا حتي يعلم من لا يعلم ، فإن العلم لايهلك حتي يكون سرأ).
وعن ابن شهابٍ قال : (أمرنا عمر بن عبد العزيز بحمع السنن فكتبناها دفتراً دفتراً، فبعث إلى كل أرضٍ له عليها سلطان دفتراً ).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

تابع (2)
*التدوين في القرن الثاني*
*ممن اشتهر بوضع المصنفات في الحديث في هذا القرن :*
*1-* *ابن جريج (ت150) بمكة ،سفيان بن عيينه (ت198هـ)بها .*
*2-* *محمد بن اسحاق بن يسار (ت151) بالمدينة.*
*3-* *معمر بن راشد البصري ثم الصنعاني (ت153) باليمن .*
*4-* *سعيد بن أبي عروبة (ت156) بالبصرة .*
*5-* *أبو عمرو بن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو الأوزاعي (ت156) بالشام .*
*6-* *محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ذئب (ت 160) بالمدينة .*
*7-* *الربيع بن صبيح البصري (ت160هـ) بالبصرة ، وشعبة بن الحجاح (ت160هـ) بالبصره ،*
*8-* *وعبد الله بن وهب (ت197هـ) بمصر .* 
*9-* *عبدالله بن المبارك (ت181هـ) بخراسان.*
*10-* *جرير بن عبد الرحمن الضبي (ت188هـ) بالري.*
*11-* *عبدالرزاق بن همام الصنعاني (ت211هـ) بصنعاء.
*

*التدوين في القرن الثالث*
*تميَّز التدوين في القرن الثالث بالتالي :*
*1-تجريد أحاديث رسول الله –صلىالله عليه وسلم – وتمييزها عن غيرها ، بعد أن كانت ، قد دونت في القرن الثاني ممزوجة بأقوال الصحابة،وفتاوي التابعين.*
*1-* *الإعتناء ببيان درجة الحديث من حيث الصحة والضعف .*
*2-* *تنوع المصنفات في تدوين السنة ، حيث ظهرت الأنواع التالية :*
*ا-كتب المسانيد، كمسند أحمد ،وابن راهوية .*
*ب-كتب الصحاح والسنن التي تعنى تنصنيف أحاديث رسول الله –صلىالله عليه وسلم- على الكتب و الأبواب، مع العناية ببيان الصحيح من غيره .*
*ج-كتب مختلف الحديث : (اختلاف الحديث)للإمام الشافعي ، و(تأويل مختلف الحديث ) لابن قتيبة .* 


قطوفٌ من كلمات الأكابر في تعظيم السُّنة النبوية :
*1-عن الحسن البصري : أن عمران بن الحصين ، كان جالساً ومعه أصحابه ، فقال رجلٌ من القوم : لا تحدثونا إلَّا بالقرآن ، قال : فقال له :ادن ، فدنا فقال :" أرأيت لو وكلت أنت ، وأصحابك إلى القرآن أكنت تحدُ فيه صلاة الظهر أربعاً ، وصلاة العصر أربعاً ، والمغرب ثلاثاً ، تقرأ في اثنتين ؟،أرأيت لو وكلت أنت وأصحابك إلى القرآن ، أكنت تجد الطواف سبعاً ، والطواف بالصفا والمروة ؟ ثم قال : أي قومٍ خذوا عنَّا ، فإنكم والله إن لا تفعلوا لتضلن ".
*
*2-وعن حسان بن عطية قال : ( كان جبريل ينزل على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم – بالسنة ، كما ينزل بالقرآن ).
*
*3-وعن الأوزاعي قال : قال أيوب السختياني : ( إذا حدثت الرجل بالسنة ، فقال : دعنا من هذا ، وحدثنا من القرآن ، فاعلم أنه ضال مضل ).
*
*4-قال الأوزاعي ،ومكحول ، ويحيى بن أبي كثير وغيرهم : ( القرآن أحوج إلى السنة من السنة إلى الكتاب ، والسنة قاضيةٌ على الكتاب ،وليس الكتاب قاضياً على السنة ).*


مراجع الموضوع :
1-مراحل تدوين السنة النبوية نشأته وتطوره . مطر الزهراني .
2- السنة قبل التدوين . محمد عجاج الخطيب .

*مراحل تدوين السنَّة النبوية :*
*أ**ولا ً : فك اشكال نهى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كتابة غير القرآن ،* 
*أولاً : الأدلة على النهي :* 
*أخرج مسلمٌ* *عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:** " لَا تَكْتُبُوا عَنِّي، وَمَنْ كَتَبَ عَنِّي غَيْرَ الْقُرْآنِ* *فَلْيَمْحُه**ُ، وَحَدِّثُوا عَنِّي، وَلَا حَرَجَ، وَمَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ - قَالَ* *هَمَّامٌ: أَحْسِبُهُ قَالَ - مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ "*
*ثانياً: الأدلة على الإباحة :*
*أولاً : ما أخرجه البخاري في كتاب العلم عن أبي هريرة –رضى الله عنه - : ( ما من الصحابة أكثر حديثاً مني ، إلَّا ما كان من عبدالله بن عمروٍ بن العاص ، فإنه كان يكتب ، ولا أكتبُ ).*
*ثانياًً: وأخرج البخاري أيضاً عن ابي هريرة –رضى الله عنه - أنه قال : خطب رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – في فتح مكة .........إلى أن قال : ( أكتبوا لأبي شاة ) .*
*ثالثاً : وأخرج أيضاً عن ابن عباسٍ مرفوعاً أنه قال : (ائتوني بكتابٍ ، أكتب لكم كتاباً لا تضلوا بعده أبداً )**.*
*رابعاً: ما أخرجه أحمدبسندٍ جيدٍ عن* *عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِى قَالَ قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّى أَسْمَعُ مِنْكَ أَشْيَاءَ أَفَأَكْتُبُهَا قَالَ « نَعَمْ » . قُلْتُ فِى الْغَضَبِ وَالرِّضَا قَالَ « نَعَمْ فَإِنِّى لاَ أَقُولُ فِيهِمَا* *إِلاَّ حَقًّا* ".
*أقوال أهل العلم في فهم الحديث :*
*قال ابن قتيبة في تأويل مختلف الحديث :* 
*وَنَحْنُ نَقُولُ: إِنَّ فِي هَذَا مَعْنيين:*
*أحداهما:*
*أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْ مَنْسُوخِ السُّنَّةِ بِالسُّنَّةِ، كَأَنَّهُ نَهَى فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ عَنْ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ قَوْلُهُ، ثُمَّ رَأَى بَعْدُ -لَمَّا عَلِمَ أَنَّ السُّنَنَ تَكْثُرُ وَتَفُوتُ الْحِفْظَ- أَنْ تُكْتَبَ وَتُقَيَّدَ.*
*وَالْمَعْنَى الْآخَرُ:*
*أَنْ يَكُونَ خَصَّ بِهَذَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرٍو، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَارِئًا لِلْكُتُبِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ، وَيَكْتُبُ بِالسُّرْيَانِي  َّةِ وَالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ وَكَانَ غَيْرُهُ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ أُمِّيِّينَ، لَا يَكْتُبُ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا الْوَاحِدُ وَالِاثْنَانِ، وَإِذَا كَتَبَ لَمْ يُتْقِنْ، وَلَمْ يُصِبِ التَّهَجِّيَ. فَلَمَّا خَشِيَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَلَطَ فِيمَا يَكْتُبُونَ نَهَاهُمْ، وَلَمَّا أَمِنَ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ذَلِكَ، أَذِنَ لَهُ.*

*وقال القرطبي في المفهم :* *(**وقوله : (( اكتبوا لأبي شاة )) ؛ دليل على جواز كتابة العلم ، وهو مذهب الجمهور . وقد كرهه قومٌ من أهل العلم ؛ تمسُّكًا بحديث أبي سعيد الآتي في كتاب العلم ، وكان محمل النهي الذي في حديث أبي سعيد إنما هو لئلا يتكل الناطق على الكتب ، ويتركوا الحفظ ، أو لئلا يُخلط بالقرآن غيرُه ؟ لقوله في الحديث نفسه : (( من كتب عني شيئًاسوى القرآن* *فليمحه** )*
*وقال في موضع أخر : (كان هذا النهي متقدما ، وكان ذلك لنلا يختلط بالقرآن ما ليس منه ، ثم لما أمن من ذلك أبيحت الكتابة ، كما أباحها النبي ف لأبي شاة في حجَّة الوداع حين قال : "اكتبوا لأبي شاة" نرأى علمازنا هذا ناسخا لذلك . قلت : ولا يبعد أن يكون النبي ذ إنما نهاهم عن كتب غير القرآن لئلا يتكلوا على كتابة الأحاديث ولا يحفظونها ، فقد يضيع المكتوب )*

*قال النووي في شرحه على مسلم : (قال القاضي كان بين السلف من الصحابة والتابعين اختلاف كثير فى كتابة العلم فكرهها كثيرون منهم وأجازها أكثرهم )*
*ثم أجمع المسلمون على جوازها وزال ذلك الخلاف واختلفوا فى المراد بهذا الحديث الوارد فى النهى فقيل هو فى حق من يوثق بحفظه ويخاف اتكاله على الكتابة اذا كتب ويحمل الأحاديث الواردة بالاباحة على من لايوثق بحفظه كحديث اكتبوا لابى شاه وحديث صحيفة على رضى الله عنه وحديث كتاب عمرو بن حزم الذى فيه الفرائض والسنن والديات وحديث كتاب الصدقة ونصب الزكاة الذى بعث به أبو بكر رضى الله عنه أنسا رضى الله عنه حين وجهه إلى البحرين وحديث أبى هريرة أن بن عمرو بن العاص كان يكتب ولا أكتب وغير ذلك من الأحاديث وقيل ان حديث النهى منسوخ بهذه الأحاديث وكان النهى حين خيف اختلاطه بالقرآن فلماأمن ذلك أذن فى الكتابة وقيل انما نهى عن كتابة الحديث مع القرآن فى صحيفة واحدة لئلا يختلط فيشتبه على القارىء فى صحيفة واحدة والله أعلم وأما حديث من كذب علي فليتبوأ مقعده من النار فسبق شرحه فى أول الكتاب والله أعلم ).*
*يتلخص الجمع بين القولين :*
*أولاً : أن يكون من منسوخ السنة بالسنة ، أي أنه نهى عن كتابة الحديث في أول الأمر خشية التباس القرآن بغيره ، وبهذا قال ابن قتية ، والرامهرمزي ،والخطابي ، وغيرهم .*
*ثانياً: أن يكون النهي منصباً على كتابة القرآن مع غيره في صحيفةٍ واحدةٍ ، وذهب إلى ذلك الخطابي ،والخطيب البغدادي وغيرهما .*
*ثالثاً : وقيل : النهي خاصٌّ بمن خشي منه الإتكال على الكتابة دون الحفظ ، والإذن لمن أمن عليه ذلك ،وذكره الخطيب في 0تقييد العلم ).*

*قال الخطيب في كتابه تقييد العلم : (إِنَّمَا اتَّسَعَ النَّاسُ فِي كَتْبِ الْعِلْمِ* *وَعَوَّلُوا عَلَى تَدْوِينِه**ِ فِي الصُّحُفِ بَعْدَ الْكَرَاهَةِ لِذَلِكَ , لِأَنَّ الرِّوَايَاتِ انْتَشَرَتْ وَالْأَسَانِيدَ طَالَتْ وَأَسْمَاءُ الرِّجَالِ وَكُنَاهُمْ وَأَنْسَابَهُمْ كَثُرَتْ , وَالْعِبَارَاتِ بِالْأَلْفَاظِ اخْتَلَفَتْ , فَعَجَزَتِ الْقُلُوبُ عَنْ حِفْظِ مَا ذَكَرْنَا , وَصَارَ عِلْمُ الْحَدِيثِ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ أَثْبَتُ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْحَافِظِ ,* *[ص:65]** مَعَ رُخْصَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ , صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ , لِمَنْ ضَعُفَ حِفْظُهُ فِي الْكِتَابِ , وَعَمِلَ السَّلَفُ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْخَالِفِينَ بِذَلِكَ**).*

*الفرق بين كلمة (التدوين ، والتصنيف ) :*
*التدوين لغةً : هو تقييد المتفرق المشتت ، وجمعه في ديوانٍ أو كتابٍ تجمع فيه الصحف ، قال في القاموس " ( التدوين مجتمع الصحف )*
*وقال في (تاج العروس) : (وقد دونه تدويناً : جمعه ).*
*أما التصنيف : فهو أدق من التدوين ، إذ هو ترتيب ما دوِّن في فصولٍ محدودةٍ ، وأبوابٍ مميزه . قال في التاج : (وصنفه تصنيفاً، جعله أصنافاً وميز بعضها عن بعض، ومنه تصنيف الكتب ).*
*تدوين السنَّة في القرن الأول :*

*قال سفيان الثوري :(بئس مستودع العلم القراطيس ).*

*جهود الصحابة في حفظ وكتابة السنة المباركة* 
*أولاً :حفظ الحديث وتثبيته* 

*ثانياً :الكتابة بالسنة بعضهم إلى بعضٍ ، ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يلى :*
*ا-كتب أسيد بن حضي الأنصاري –رضىالله عنه- بعض الاحاديث النبوية ،وقضاء أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ،وأرسله إلى مروان بن الحكم . أخرجه أحمد في مسنده .*
*ب-وكتب جابر بن سمرة –رضى الله عنه – بعض أحاديث رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – وبعث بها إلى عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص بناء على طليه ذلك منه.أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه .*
*ج-وكتب زيد بن أرقم –رضى الله عنه – بعض الأحاديث النبوية ،وأرسل بها إلى أنس بن مالك –رضى الله عنه .أخرجه أحمد في مسنده* 
*د-وكتب عبد الله بن أبي أوفي بأحاديث رسول الله-صلىالله عليه وسلم – إلى عمر بن عبيد الله .*

*ثالثاً : حث تلاميذهم على كتابة الحديث تقييده ، ومن أمثلة ذلك :*
*1-كان أنس بن مالك –رضى الله عنه – يحثُّ أولاده على كتابة العلم ، فيقول : ( يابني قيدوا العلم بالكتا )،وكان يقول-رحمه الله – ( كنا لا نعد من لم يكتب علمه علماً ).*
*2-وروي الخطيب بسنده عن عدةٍ من تلاميذ عبد الله بن عباس حبر الأمة ، أنه كان يقول* *:** (قيدوا العلم بالكتاب ، خير ما قيد به العلم الكتاب ).*
*3-وعن على بن أبي طالب –رضى الله عنه – قال : ( من يشتري مني علماً بدرهمٍ ).*

*رابعاً : تدوين الحديث في الصحف وتناقلها بين الشيوخ والتلاميذ :*
*1-صحيفة أبي بكرٍ –رضى الله عنه- فيها فرائض الصدقة .*
*أخرج البخاري* *عن أنس –رضى الله عنه- أبا بكر رضي الله عنه كتب له* *فريضة الصدقة** التي أمر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*2-صحيفة علي بن أبي طالب –رضى الله عنه –*
*أخرج الخطيب وابن عبد البر من عدة طرق عن على بن أبي طالب أنه خطب الناس فقال : ( من زعم أن عندنا شيئاً نقرأه ليس في كتاب الله تعالي ، وهذه الصحيفة فقد كذب ).*
*أخرج البخاري* *عن علي رضي الله عنه، قال: ما عندنا شيء إلا كتاب الله، وهذه الصحيفة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " المدينة حرم، ما بين عائر إلى كذا، من أحدث فيها حدثا، أو آوى محدثا، فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، لا يقبل منه صرف ولا عدل .*

*3-صحيفة عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص، المعروفة بالصحيفة الصادقة .*
*عن مجاهد قال : (أتيت عبد الله بن عمروٍ فتناولت صحيفة من تحت مفرشة ، فمنعني ، قلت : ما كنت تمنعني شيئاً ، قال : هذه الصادقة ، هذه ما سمعت من رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – ليس بيني وبينه أحد ).*
*4-صحيفة جابر ، وصحيفة عبد الله بن أبي اوفي ، وصحيفة أبي موسى الأشعري .*

*·* *جهود التابعين في تدوين السنة المشرفة :*
*ا-الحث على التزام السنة وحفظها وكتابتها والتثبت ،في روايتها وسماعها :*
*روي الخطيب عن الشعبي أنه كان يقول : ( إذا سمعت شيئاً فاكتبه ،ولو في الحائظ ،فهو خيرٌ لك من موضعه من الصحيفة ، فإنك تحتاج إليه يوماً ما ).*
*وعن الحسن البصري قال : ( ما قيد العلم بمثل الكتاب ، إنكا نكتبه لنتعاهده ).*
*وعن سعيد بن جبير قال : (كنت أكتب عند ابن عباس في صحيفتي حتى أملأها ، ثم أكتب في ظهر نعلي ، ثم أكتب في كفِّي ).*
*وري الخطيب من عدة طرق عن معاوية بن قرة قال : ( كنا لا نعد علم من لم يكتب علمه علماً ).*

*2-**تدوينهم السنَّة في الصحف :*
*·* *اسباب انشار كتابة السنة في الصحف في عهد التابعين :*
*أ*-* *انتشار الروايات ،وطول الأسانيد ،وكثرة أسماء الرواة وكناهم ،وأنسابهم .*
*ب*-**موت كثير من حفاظ السنة من الصحابة ،وكبار التابعين ،*
*ت*-**ضعف ملكة الحفظ ،مع انتشار الكتابة بين الناس ،وكثرة العلوم المختلفة .*
*ث*-**ظهور البدع والأهواء ،وفشوِّ الكذب .*
*ج*-* *زوال كثير من أسباب الكراهة .*
*ومن الصحف التي كتبت في عهد التابعين :*
*صحيفة هشام بن عروة ، وأيوب بن أبي تميمة ، وصحيفة أبي الزبير عن جابر ،وصحيفة سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس .*

*أمر عمر بن عبد العزيز لأبي بكرٍ بن حزم ، وابن شهابٍ الزهري في تدوين السنة :*
*أخرج البخاري في صحيحه عن عبد الله بن دينار قال* *:كتب عمر بن عبدالعزيز إلي إبي بكرٍ بن حزمٍ ،أنظر ما كان من حديث رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فاكتبه ، فإني خفت دروس العلم ،وذهاب العلماء ، و تقبل إلَّا حديث النبي-صلىالله عليه وسلم – ولتفشوا العلم ،ولتجلسوا حتي يعلم من لا يعلم ، فإن العلم لايهلك حتي يكون سرأ).*
*وعن ابن شهابٍ قال : (أمرنا عمر بن عبد العزيز بحمع السنن فكتبناها دفتراً دفتراً، فبعث إلى كل أرضٍ له عليها سلطان دفتراً ).*

*التدوين في القرن الثاني*
*ممن اشتهر بوضع المصنفات في الحديث في هذا القرن :*
*1-* *ابن جريج (ت150) بمكة ،سفيان بن عيينه (ت198هـ)بها .*
*2-* *محمد بن اسحاق بن يسار (ت151) بالمدينة.*
*3-* *معمر بن راشد البصري ثم الصنعاني (ت153) باليمن .*
*4-* *سعيد بن أبي عروبة (ت156) بالبصرة .*
*5-* *أبو عمرو بن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو الأوزاعي (ت156) بالشام .*
*6-* *محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ذئب (ت 160) بالمدينة .*
*7-* *الربيع بن صبيح البصري (ت160هـ) بالبصرة ، وشعبة بن الحجاح (ت160هـ) بالبصره ،*
*8-* *وعبد الله بن وهب (ت197هـ) بمصر .* 
*9-* *عبدالله بن المبارك (ت181هـ) بخراسان.*
*10-* *جرير بن عبد الرحمن الضبي (ت188هـ) بالري.*
*11-* *عبدالرزاق بن همام الصنعاني (ت211هـ) بصنعاء.*
*التدوين في القرن الثالث*
*تميز التدوين في القرن الثالث بالتالي :*
*1-تجريد أحاديث رسول الله –صلىالله عليه وسلم – وتمييزها عن غيرها ، بعد أن كانت ، قد دونت في القرن الثاني ممزوجة بأقوال الصحابة،وفتاوي التابعين.*
*1-* *الإعتناء ببيان درجة الحديث من حيث الصحة والضعف .*
*2-* *تنوع المصنفات في تدوين السنة ، حيث ظهرت الأنواع التالية :*
*ا-كتب المسانيد، كمسند أحمد ،وابن راهوية .*
*ب-كتب الصحاح والسنن التي تعنى تنصنيف أحاديث رسول الله –صلىالله عليه وسلم- على الكتب و الأبواب، مع العناية ببيان الصحيح من غيره .*
*ج-كتب مختلف الحديث : (اختلاف الحديث)للإمام الشافعي ، و(تأويل مختلف الحديث ) لابن قتيبة .*

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الحبيب أبو عاصم - وفقه الله - . 
بارك الله تعالى فيك على هذا المقال الماتع المانع وسدد خُطاكم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*إلى الأخ الفاضل ( أبو زرعة الرازي ) ، جزاك الله خيراً ، وسدد الله خطاك ، ووفقك الله لكلِّ خيرٍ ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير .*

----------

